# All LFS in Atlanta Area



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

does anyone have a list of all the LFS in the Atlanta area? it seems like i've been to most in north atlanta. just wondering where everyone else goes
i've been to:
Atlantis Aquarium
Optimum Aquarium
Marine and Tropical Fish
Pets and Ponds
Avarium
Asian Tropical Fish
Aquariums by Pets Unlimited (before it closed)
Fish Store and More (before it closed)

im not much of a fan of petlands since they dont seem to keep very good care of their fish and had deaths from pretty much any fish bought from them


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

geeze....in a word....google
http://petstorelist.abeautifulurn.com/atlanta-georgia.html


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

more here 
http://www.superpages.com/yellowpages/C-Pet+Stores/S-GA/T-Atlanta/


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you know whether any of these local store have live blackworms, daphnia? mine died out.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You'd have to call them and ask


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

marine fish in marietta usually has live blackworms http://www.marinefish.net/


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

khachdatinh said:


> Do you know whether any of these local store have live blackworms, daphnia? mine died out.



try marine and tropical fish, they seem to have a great selection of foods


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

There used to be petshowcase in Hiram. There's also a paradise tropical fish in Forest Park and I think one farther south near AMS. There's Nemo Fish, Cappucino Bay. There are three more that I can think of, but I don't know the names. One in Dekalb and one more in Alpharetta/Roswell as well as one in Blue Ridge. There's also one in Canton at Riverstone I think. Maybe it's not there any more. Wait.. There's another one near Delk Road....


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh and I have spent a lot of time googling and looking online for some of these places... But NOTHING beats ASKING the people in the area. I wouldn't have found a lot of the places I've been if not for asking. So BV, this is not a Geeze... google.... thread..... Maybe it would be if we were in Alaska though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In Alpharetta, there is Aquarium Showcase (mostly salt, changed hands a few years ago, haven't been there lately) on Hwy 9 just N. of Windward parkway & Petland (Some knowledgeable people, still have "mixed cichlid" tank, will take fish for store credit) on Windward parkway a few blocks east of Hwy 9. Another Petland on Hwy 141 in Duluth. This thread is familiar, search for an earlier list. The Pond Doctor has moved North to Francis Rd. in Cumming. The Pike Stone center on hwy 9 in Roswell has rock for ~$10/5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

khachdatinh said:


> Do you know whether any of these local store have live blackworms, daphnia? mine died out.


Come to the club meeting every first Thurday of the month and there are some daphnia at the auction. R.


----------



## ttman (Jan 22, 2005)

Nemofish in Lilburn, mostly SW though


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Nemofish in Lilburn, mostly SW though


All Saltwater


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

They just recently opened showcase pet (NOT PET SHOWCASE) in the same shopping center as where the pet showcase was. It's the same sign, just flipped. The last time I drove by they had no water in the tanks, just some dogs and herps.


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

Instead of a comprehensive list of all the crappy stores in Atl, what about a list of stores that don't sell puppymill dogs, or dyed/tattooed fish, or keep their fish in deplorable conditions, or seem to be constantly battling ich (or not battling it, as the case may be). 

My list is:

The Fish Store & More
Optimum Aquarium
Aquarium Showcase

Maybe Marine Fish? I try to keep notes on every place I visit, but I can't remember if they stock dyed fish or not, and I tend to get lost when I try to find it - only come across it on accident from time to time.

I'd love to add more to my "acceptable" list, and I don't think my standards are that high. Just not interested in supporting animal abuse. There are places that maybe I should go back to just to check if they've improved, but after 4 or 5 visits, I get tired of being disappointed.

Does anyone have a store that they genuinely recommend?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I have seen tat'd fish at optimum. I think optimum is pretty nasty. I've never bought anything but feeders there.

Edit* Sorry, I meant Atlantis.

I have bought ONE fish at Optimum, an 8" clown loach with a crooked back. Then I bought a used 20g tank and some filter socks. I hardly ever see fish there that I even wouldn't mind having.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

With my taste in fish, I can't limit myself "clean" stores. I go to stores that might have fish that I want. I'd have to say for myself that the two Asian stores are the place to go... even though I am sure that Phu's nitrates wouldn't even be on the chart of most of our tests. Pet Showcase was HORRIBLE. Nasty tanks and everything.. but my crocodile gar was a trade in there. No other way I could have gotten it.


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

wheres showcase pet? also this other asian store danh?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

showcase pet is in hiram. It looked like it was going to be 99% FW anyway.

The other Asian store is in Forest Park like I mentioned earlier.


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

Danh said:


> I have bought ONE fish at Optimum, an 8" clown loach with a crooked back. Then I bought a used 20g tank and some filter socks. I hardly ever see fish there that I even wouldn't mind having.


Selection is a whole different challenge. I rarely see anything I want either... but at least at those stores I feel like I _could _buy something with a clear conscience.


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

Danh said:


> With my taste in fish, I can't limit myself "clean" stores. I go to stores that might have fish that I want. I'd have to say for myself that the two Asian stores are the place to go... even though I am sure that Phu's nitrates wouldn't even be on the chart of most of our tests. Pet Showcase was HORRIBLE. Nasty tanks and everything.. but my crocodile gar was a trade in there. No other way I could have gotten it.


I've bought fish at places I'm not proud of as well - Petland to be specific - but the fish I got were rare and a complete steal. At least I felt like I wasn't improving their profitability.

I brought this up because I really wanted to know if other people have the same moral outrage at stores in this area that I do. One person not shopping at store doesn't matter too much, but perhaps _as an aquarium club_, we could work _with_ some of these stores. I don't know, build a rapport, wield some clout, make these stores aware that they might just make MORE money if they were a bit more ethical.

Petland and their puppymills is a lost cause, but how hard is it to stop stocking dyed fish (for one example)?

Or not. I'm not good at confrontation.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

For some odd reason most of the pet stores here feel the fish clubs are the compitition... instead of great suppliers of cheap fish and such. And sadly it is hard to convince places like petco better ways of selling/keeping fish. (There was this big push for new tags informing people about fish like Pacu's, Clown Loaches, balas and all the other cut little fish that get big... Basically after all the new tags were designed and such with realistic tank suggestions, they all got basically cut inhalf...

It is tough since a lot of the stores are just trying to sell a lot of crudy fish for cheap prices, which the good stores sell few fish but high prices...

And then people like me decide to start buying from out of state, and it becomes even harder for the good LFS. I wish I could afford to help out some of the good ones... but well I am just can't pay 100 bucks for say a lwanda when I can get a much nicer on for 9 bucks... (And when I buy 8+bags of fish with shipping ~60 bucks it really does save a lot of money.)


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

I have to agree with the last post.
I am getting ready to do my first order and with 8 fish and shipping it is still cheaper than getting someone to special order the fish here in town


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

Kevin you hit the nail on the head. I've pretty much resigned myself to buying online and at auctions. 

It's a shame that the LFSs see us as competition - It seems from the outside that maybe the saltwater clubs are more influential? I may be reading that totally wrong. 

the push for petco/petsmart etc you're talking about is noclownsinacube.net, yeah? I was very impressed with the way the group tried to work WITH the big box stores, rather than just condemn them. Results aren't what they could have been, but it's a baby step. Honestly, I'm more comfortable buying from Petsmart than many of the LFSs around here.


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

fish_guy said:


> I have to agree with the last post.
> I am getting ready to do my first order and with 8 fish and shipping it is still cheaper than getting someone to special order the fish here in town


Me too. Where will you order from? I'm planning to order from franksaquarium.com, if you or anyone else wants in. Waiting on him to get a few more fish in first. I'll post a proper invitation when I'm ready.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

In the past, Aviarium supported the club, and they, Marine Fish, and The Fish Store and More would scoop up fish at auctions that went too far below wholesale. I don't know of any pet store in Atlanta that will buy fish for cash, even though that used to be common practice in Chicago. My unproven suspicion is that SunPet or other wholesalers make the stores sign an "exclusive supplier" deal.


----------



## Eric (Jul 28, 2005)

emc7 said:


> My unproven suspicion is that SunPet or other wholesalers make the stores sign an "exclusive supplier" deal.


I believe you're right - one of the stores I know that uses SunPet told me that they didn't have the right to get any fish apart from them.

As to other stores, I never managed to sell them any fish, just traded fish for frozen food.


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

emc7 said:


> My unproven suspicion is that SunPet or other wholesalers make the stores sign an "exclusive supplier" deal.


That would explain why every fish store has the same generic selection of fish, can't order anything I want, and never know where their fish came from.

I really wish I knew more about the import process.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Actually a comprehensive list of all the stores is good for getting rid of 100 fry. Your choices are trade for supplies, learn to ship and post on Aquabid, or sell to Ken for $0.25/ea and let him sell on Aquabid.

Also for calling and asking, Do you have a lid for a 30gallon tank? Stuff like that. Also most of the google lists are outdated.

So heres one more. 

Fish N More
2517 Gresham Road SE
Atlanta, GA 30316
404-241-2215

Edit: not sure about the name. The sign says "Pets". Very few fish, 1 big gar.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> can't order anything I want


 Let Ken know what you want, he has fish coming in all the time & he won't burn you on shipping if you add on to another order. If he can't get it, he can tell you where to look.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Does anyone have a store that they genuinely recommend


 I do recommend Marine Fish in Marietta. The freshwater selection is small, except they have too many African cichlids. The fish are healthy, they always have live black worms and brine shrimp.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I have been to marine fish, I liked it alot, but well I only bought a lightbulb... And I agree on the too many africans even if that is what I tend to buy.

(Heck almost all of my online buying has been haps/peac0cks from Erik ****... He loves me by now, and I am fairly loyal to him seeing as he has gotten me everything I have wanted (at great prices, great fish) except for the elusive Spilonotus Likoma.)

Though now I need another male Placidochromis electra since mine just died and my female is more than ready... 

(PS wow we are actually having a conversation that is booking it on the board.)

And yes Ken is a great start at finding many fish you want... Also send e-mails to the people that come to our talk. I have found out about a few good places to get fish that way.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I saw the inside of SunPets once. Its really quite amazing, the filters are huge, the sheer quantity of fish and the systems are quite impressive. But although fish that came in together stay in the same tanks together, the same water runs through all. So don't expect your new petstore fish to have been through "quarantine" at the wholesaler.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Has anyone ordered Plecos off the web?
I am looking at ordering from either Aqua Scape or Exotic finds.
Aquascape has L-260's going for $25 each. Or L-333 for $30
If interested I can split an order and shipping costs and save anyone interested some money.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I've ordered MANY fish online. And that's normally what I do, but before Infinite Aquatics low prices, I prefer waiting for Asian Tropical to get something that Phu doesn't know the real price of, like the huge wide bars for $150. They're worth closer to $300 or more. 

The way I see it with Asian Tropical is that he will probably stay in business from his sales of RTC, silver aros and parrots anyway... 

Paradise is fairly clean, decent selection, but he knows his fish much better and charges a bit more for the more common stuff.


----------



## khudgins (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a bit of a drive, but Aquarium Outfitters up in Athens tends to have a decent selection of fish, stocks the occasional oddball, and has, at least for me, always given good service. I buy more plants than fish, and they and the Fish Store tend to have the best selection of plants for your tank of all the LFS around here that I've been to.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

We need a list for ACA. There are always a few people in who have to hit every store in town.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry double post


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

A few?????


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

emc7 said:


> We need a list for ACA. There are always a few people in who have to hit every store in town.


Here's my google map of fish stores. I think I caught every one that was mentioned on this thread except for Fish N More. Google says it's on Candler Rd, so I wasn't sure.

Anyway, this took me like five minutes. It would be easy to create something like this for the ACA with something a little more official than my personal google account. Or you're welcome to use this. Or just take the info and make a proper list.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought that we already had a person who was the official LFS liaison, and that he already had all the info. (But yah nice map. Didn't realize there were so many.)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good I didn't know that. By the way love the map.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Quite a few stores on that list I have not been to.
I mat need to take a day and check some out.
Thanks


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

I stopped by petco on Pleasant Hill right when you got off 104 of 85 yesterday and one of the ladies in there pointed me to a petstore opposite to the Mall on the otherside of the road. I didn't have time to go look for it but does anyone know the name of the store? I'm in need of some heat packs, have some fish that need to be sent to Canada and i'm sure they won't make it without heatpacks. Is it possible if we could send fish out to another country...to Canada?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be Aviarium. Its right by the mall next to Chilis. Theres a Petsmart off venture drive, too. If you have to order online. http://jehmco.com/html/plastic_bags.html has heat packs.


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks. I'll visit Aviarium tomorrow then. Can't believe i spend my weekend for fish. Hope i can find something there tomorrow.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL.. I can't count how many times I've done that.. as well as 200 miles on the car.. full tank of gas.. lol.. Aviarium is ok. I've only been twice.


----------



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Guys, I personally avoid fish stores, I don't even sell to pet stores. I find fish clubs and hobbyist breeders to be a much better source of good clean fish and hard to find stuff. Everyone should thank Mark Barnett for Aquabid, best thing that every happened for the hobby. I do buy whole spawns from people I trust. And I pay cash. I like to get them small and grow them out. Beats trading them in for store credit or useing them as feeders. 
I can order wild S. American fish if there is something you are looking for, but usually I have to get a 1/2 box of a species so it'll have to be something I can move the extras of.
A local fish store list for our out of town visiters is fine, but I want to cull out the crappy stores. Ken


----------



## fishfarm (Jan 18, 2005)

khachdatinh said:


> I stopped by petco on Pleasant Hill right when you got off 104 of 85 yesterday and one of the ladies in there pointed me to a petstore opposite to the Mall on the otherside of the road. I didn't have time to go look for it but does anyone know the name of the store? I'm in need of some heat packs, have some fish that need to be sent to Canada and i'm sure they won't make it without heatpacks. Is it possible if we could send fish out to another country...to Canada?


I have heat packs if you want to drive up and see me or meet me at the BOD meeting on Sunday at Ron's. I ship to Canada all the time. Ken


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I can't believe we forgot about adding you in this particular thread.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish stores in Chicago didn't suck 20 years ago. Is it just Atlanta, or have the big chains ruined the LFS by sucking all the profits out.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I know of a few good mom/pop places in MN still. Though I think they are finding it harder to keep in business. But yah we still have a few good places in Atlanta... I just don't tend to be wanting to buy the fish that you can't get via the fish club. Though who knows maybe I will get hit by the p-bass bug too.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

lol

I don't think I have "the bug" because I've like them since my dad and I watched some pbass fishing on TNN when I was little. 

I have 8 now.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Yah I know some people have liked them always... but others I am fairly certain are big fans just because they hear about them. But well with a 240 coming in I may have space, but I have to decide if it would be wise or not to try them or not. (Likely at this point not.)


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Why not. A few monocs would be great in a 240g.


----------



## khachdatinh (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Ken,

Would you please tell me how to ship live fish to Canada? I stopped by UPS, USPS, Fedex..They don't accept live animals or fish to Canada!

Thanks


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Airport to airport through customs.


----------



## Chris Noto (Feb 20, 2008)

There's a new shop in town: 

Einstein Aquatics 
2849 Henderson Mill Road Atlanta, Georgia 30341
770.596.7052

He's saltwater exclusively, a small space, but beautifully kept, and with an amazing line of aquaria, lights, and other equipment, Elos, an Italian manufacturer.


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Now we have to pressure him to start carrying fw.


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

in case anyones interested, there's a new saltwater place in kennesaw. its in the little plaza behind the publix on 41 just north of chastain road. its kinda small but the guy said he gets used tanks in pretty regularly and sells them for a good price. he said a used 90g for about 100-115


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

It's on Giles road, right? I was going to a party on Giles last Saturday night and I thought I caught a glimpse of it. Too anxious to get to the booze to turn around and see.


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah. thats it.


----------



## morris (Jun 26, 2008)

*Marine Fish*



khachdatinh said:


> Do you know whether any of these local store have live blackworms, daphnia? mine died out.


I work at Marine fish and we have live blackworms.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok which one of these should I go to to get my stupid 3ft T12 30W 50/50 lights... Any local place near me doesn't have this size, and I need better lights on my discus tanks. (I was just at fish store and more, sad what the place has become, though I guess you could argue they have more different types of species.)

(I live in Midtown... so no matter what it will be a drive.)


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

ikevi said:


> Ok which one of these should I go to to get my stupid 3ft T12 30W 50/50 lights... Any local place near me doesn't have this size, and I need better lights on my discus tanks. (I was just at fish store and more, sad what the place has become, though I guess you could argue they have more different types of species.)
> 
> (I live in Midtown... so no matter what it will be a drive.)


You don't want a 50/50 bulb, you want 6500 or 6700 K for your plants, right?

I get all my lights from http://www.hellolights.com (or sometimes Amazon )

Maybe http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=270 ?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Well I really want blue in there for the fish. IE I would rather go more fish color than plants. So if I go 50/50 I get 50% ~6,000, 50% blue actinic that makes blue colors pop out, which is likely the best compromise. (I was hoping to not buy online, but if it comes to it I will.)


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

ah I understand. I'd still go online for a bulb. Or maybe Marine fish?


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Hm, well I will see. Have you been to a Pet Supermarket?!?!? never heard of them till just now. I just want 2 lightbulbs without having to worry about being away when they arrive or having to drive 20 miles one way.


----------



## zmo63 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, I've been to four or five of them... the one in Ansley Mall is probably the best, but there's not much there. It's not too far to have a look, but you'd probably have better luck at Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

I tried both... They didn't have the right size. IE I found T12 at one place but only for 4 ft, and the other place had 3 ft but some odd size... It has been a pain.


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

try home depot for t12 lights. you can get them cheap there


----------



## ikevi (Jul 28, 2006)

Yah I can get them cheap... but not the right spectrum. (I don't want the yellow.)


----------



## HiImSean (Aug 15, 2007)

i went to paradise tropical yesterday since i had to go to the airport. i was a little disappointed with how small the store was. i was expecting something much larger. anyways they had some cool fish, including a 2+ft platinum arowana. tey had a ton of silver aros and other various cichlids. they had a few nice texas cichlids and alot of juiv grammodes


----------



## Chris Noto (Feb 20, 2008)

*"Fish Store & More" closed, permanently*

In another thread on this forum, one of our members says that he went by the new "Fish Store & More" location and found that they had closed, permanently, as of 9/28/08.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just opened last week
MarineDesigns
3495 Peachtree Parkway
Suite 103 Suwanee
678-513-4653
marinedesignsatlanta.com


----------

